# Geneva on the lake (erie kayak fishing)



## ohiodeerhunter21 (Jun 28, 2014)

Does anyone have any suggestions on catching some nice walleye and bass fishing out out Geneva on the lake. I plan on going out no more than 500 yards from shore.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

We go out of 72nd in Cleveland and catch walleye and smallies all the time...it's a blast out of a yak. I've never fished out of Geneva so I don't have much advise there only to pay close attention to your surroundings.









Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

How far out do you have to go to get them?


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Follow the rock wall on your right when you leave the marina into the lake. When the rock wall ends start trolling. So to answer your question...not very far

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ohiodeerhunter21 (Jun 28, 2014)

Well I went to Geneva on the lake for 3.5 hours and caught a big jumbo perch and 2 nice smallies. The wind and waves started picking up so I ended up fishing more closer in the calmer water in the marina area. Not bad for the first time on Erie although I fished there a couple times in the past for very short times from shore and no luck. I bought my first kayak a couple months ago and got used to the waves at the local inland lakes and I will tell you Erie is way different as for the waves go. I was slightly nervous for the first half hour until I got used to the bigger waves. I am ready to do it all over again but I need to get out there in the morn and fish all day, its 68 miles from my place to Geneva so I need to make the trip worth it.


----------



## ohiodeerhunter21 (Jun 28, 2014)

Kayakcle216, If your interested in someone tagging along with you, I would be interested in driving to cleveland and doing some fishing up there. I'm looking to catch them charter sized walleyes and some big bass.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah erie is a whole different animal. I'm pm you 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

"I pm'd you*"

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I sent you some Pm's


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Kayakcle216, Thank you for the reply. I grew up by Fairport Harbor and miss the great fishing opportunities that Lake Erie can provide. If you are ever looking for someone else to tag along.....please keep me in mind.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

You got it man 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

cool cool


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

kayakcle216 said:


> We go out of 72nd in Cleveland and catch walleye and smallies all the time...it's a blast out of a yak. I've never fished out of Geneva so I don't have much advise there only to pay close attention to your surroundings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that the hobie pro fisherman 14? how do you like it?


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes it's a Hobie pro angler 14. I love it. Comfortable and tough. I've been in conditions out on erie where I shouldn't have been out there and that yak performed like a champ. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

